# Steam-Spiele zu teuer? Indie-Entwickler verteidigt Preis von 20 € / 40.000 Arbeitsstunden



## Peter Bathge (24. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam-Spiele zu teuer? Indie-Entwickler verteidigt Preis von 20 € / 40.000 Arbeitsstunden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam-Spiele zu teuer? Indie-Entwickler verteidigt Preis von 20 € / 40.000 Arbeitsstunden


----------



## michinebel (24. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß echt nicht was diese "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität die besonders bei Computerspielen immer mehr um sich greift soll.


----------



## WeeFilly (24. Februar 2016)

Ich gebe ja den Horden von free-to-play-Spielen die Schuld.


----------



## Loosa (24. Februar 2016)

Steam hat sich die Preise auch selber verhagelt. Durch viel zu viele Aktione im Jahr wird die Erwartungshaltung bei Spielepreisen eine andere.
Anfangs hieß es mal, dass ein Spiel durch eine Aktion insgesamt sogar eine Umsatzsteigerung erfährt. Weil es sich während, aber auch nach Aktionsende besser verkauft. Ob das immer noch so ist bezweifle ich so langsam.

Und dann gibt es mittlerweile einfach eine immense Flut an Spieletiteln von Indies. Herauszustechen und relevante Verkaufszahlen zu bekommen wird dadurch sicher auch immer schwieriger.


----------



## loener (24. Februar 2016)

Für 20 Euro gebe ich vielen Spielen, die mich nur peripher interessieren, keine Chance. Um den schwachsinnigen Vergleich mit der Marken-Unterhose heranzuziehen: ich würde mir eine teure Unterhose auch nur kaufen, wenn sie mich vollends überzeugt. Im Sale nehme ich hingegen ein uninteressanteres Spiel unter 10 Euro auf gut Glück gerne mal mit. Wenn es mich dann wider Erwarten doch begeistert, habe ich den Entwickler auf dem Schirm und bin potenzieller Käufer der folgenden Projekte. Ich bin bestimmt nicht der Einzige, der so agiert und aus meiner Sicht verkauft er lieber mehr Spiele mit weniger Profit - auch auf die "Gefahr" hin, dass viele ungespielt im "Pile of Shame" landen - als wenig Spiele mit viel Profit. Außerdem macht es sich psychologisch bestimmt besser, ein auf 20 € dotiertes Spiel im Sale für 9,99 (oder so) anzubieten, als von vornherein nur 9,99 zu verlangen. Dem Käufer wird ein Schnäppchen suggeriert, auch wenn das Produkt vielleicht nichtmal die 9,99 wert ist. Denn nur weil der Entwickler viel Zeit, Geld und Energie in das Projekt gesteckt hat, ist das ja nicht gleichbedeutend damit, dass er einen Anspruch darauf hätte, dieses Geld wieder zu verdienen. Ein anderer Programmierer hätte es vielleicht auch in einem Bruchteil der Zeit fertiggestellt, was weiß ich. Spiele können eben auch mal floppen, wie Filme auch. Da wird auch nicht von jedem Titel zu Kinostart oder Heimkino-Release gleich schwarze Zahlen geschrieben. Und da es im Games-Bereich so wahnsinnig viele Alternativen gibt, dass man zu Release nicht im Ansatz alles spielen kann was man gerne würde, holt man sich gewisse Titel dann eben erst nach einiger Zeit bzw bei einem entsprechenden Angebot. Durch die "Sale-Käufer" profitieren Entwickler aber wie in kaum einer anderen Branche, denn die wenigsten Leute kaufen sich etwas ohne es akut zu benötigen/verwenden. Ich habe eine zweistellige Zahl an Spielen, die ich noch nicht ein einziges Mal installiert habe, ohne die Sales wäre diese Zahl gegen Null. Die würden sich noch umschauen, wenn es auf Spiele so etwas wie die Buchpreisbindung gäbe. Für 20 Euro nehme ich persönlich kein Spiel einfach mal nur mit, außer ich bin im Vorfeld bereits von der Qualität überzeugt (Tests, Demo, bei Freunden/auf Messen)


----------



## Bonkic (24. Februar 2016)

nun ja, eine game-entwicklung stellt (wie so ziemlich jede unternehmung) halt nun einmal ein risiko dar. 
gerade im heutigen umfeld mit x-releases pro tag (!) droht ein titel da auch mal völlig unterzugehen.

und ob ein spiel seinen preis "wert" ist, entscheidet nach wie vor nur einer: der kunde. 
in der tat ist es aber richtig, dass insbesondere wir pc-user in den letzten jahren durch sales, bundles etc. darauf konditioniert wurden, nur noch so wenig wie möglich zu bezahlen. bei höherer preisstabilität wäre das wohl in der form nicht der fall. auf der anderen seite werden neu-veröffentlichungen, am besten noch mit season pass, immer teurer. geradezu schizophren, wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt. 

btw: ein NICKELBACK-poster für 20 dollar? also das ist sein geld mal ganz sicher nicht wert!


----------



## belakor602 (24. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Steam hat sich die Preise auch selber verhagelt. Durch viel zu viele Aktione im Jahr wird die Erwartungshaltung bei Spielepreisen eine andere.
> Anfangs hieß es mal, dass ein Spiel durch eine Aktion insgesamt sogar eine Umsatzsteigerung erfährt. Weil es sich während, aber auch nach Aktionsende besser verkauft. Ob das immer noch so ist bezweifle ich so langsam.
> 
> Und dann gibt es mittlerweile einfach eine immense Flut an Spieletiteln von Indies. Herauszustechen und relevante Verkaufszahlen zu bekommen wird dadurch sicher auch immer schwieriger.



Ja und Nein. Zwar stimmt es dass die Spieler nicht mehr so bereit sind Vollpreis für ein Spiel zu zahlen, aber dass liegt nichtn ur am "verhageln" der Preise. Es liegt einfach auch an der Flut an Spielen und wieviele Spiele wir besitzen. Und trotzdem kaufen wir weiter in diversen Sales. Wenn es nicht diese starken Sales gäbe würden wir weit weit weniger Spiele kaufen. Und ich denke 5€ für ein Spiel zu erhalten ist besser wie 0€. Denn ohne die Sales würden sich die meisten Indie-Spiele kaum verkaufen.


----------



## michinebel (24. Februar 2016)

Einem totalen Nickeback Fan könnte das schon Wert sein, ich würde auch sicherlich nicht 20€ für ne Unterhose ausgeben.


----------



## Odin333 (24. Februar 2016)

20€ halte ich persönlich für ein Spiel, das von vier Leuten entwickelt wurde, für etwas übertrieben.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass bei 50€-Titeln  bis zu 150 Leute am Werk sind ...

Life is strange beispielsweise hat ebenfalls 20€ gekostet, hatte aber einen entsprechenden Umfang und bedeutend mehr als nur 4 Leute zu ernähren.


----------



## Hartman (24. Februar 2016)

Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass 50€-Spiele auch einen viel größeren Absatzmarkt haben und somit deutlich mehr Geld reinkommt. Da werden auch die 150 Leute von satt. Wenn man allerdings nur zu viert programmiert und hoffen muss dass wenigstens 25.000 Leute das Spiel kaufen ist das doch eine völlig andere Dimension.

Und dein Beispiel zu Life is Strange passt einfach nicht. Mit mehr als eine Millionen verkaufte Spiele sind das somit auch Einnahmen deutlich über 10 Millionen. Wovon die 4 Programmierer hier ja nichtmal träumen...


----------



## Fimbul (24. Februar 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> 20€ halte ich persönlich für ein Spiel, das von vier Leuten entwickelt wurde, für etwas übertrieben.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass bei 50€-Titeln  bis zu 150 Leute am Werk sind ...
> 
> Life is strange beispielsweise hat ebenfalls 20€ gekostet, hatte aber einen entsprechenden Umfang und bedeutend mehr als nur 4 Leute zu ernähren.



Kannst Du so halt nur gar nicht vergleichen, weil die Ausgangsposition und somit die ganze wirtschaftliche Geschäftsgrundlage und -ausrichtung eine völlig andere ist. 
Macht halt einen riesen Unterschied ob Du ein großes Unternehmen bist, Millionen an Fremdkapital dahinter steht mittels dessen die Mitarbeiter rglm. Gehalt beziehen, Infrastruktur angeschafft wird bzw. ev. bereits vorhanden ist usw.
Im Vergleich dazu sind 4 Leute die das aus eigener Tasche vorfinanzieren ja nicht nur Mitarbeiter, sondern zusätzlich sozusagen Risikoinvestoren, die für das Wagnis halt etwas mehr zurückhaben wollen. Du bezahlstquasi nen Independent-Zuschlag, auch um weitere Independent-Projekte zu ermutigen ähnliches zu versuchen. 

Ist grdsl. derselbe Grund, warum das Kilo Äpfel im Tante-Emmaladen mehr kostet als bei Aldi. Ob Dir die Grundidee den höheren Preis wert ist, mußt Du selber wissen.


----------



## Odin333 (24. Februar 2016)

Fimbul schrieb:


> Im Vergleich dazu sind 4 Leute die das aus eigener Tasche vorfinanzieren ja nicht nur Mitarbeiter, sondern zusätzlich sozusagen Risikoinvestoren, die für das Wagnis halt etwas mehr zurückhaben wollen.


Uns sie bekommen auch mehr zurück, weil sie keine Investoren / Publisher hinter sich haben, die auch einen Teil vom Kuchen abhaben wollen.



Fimbul schrieb:


> Ist grdsl. derselbe Grund, warum das Kilo Äpfel im Tante-Emmaladen mehr kostet als bei Aldi.



Für den Tante-Emma-Laden ist der Einkaufspreis aufgrund der geringeren Mengen schon deutlich höher als für Aldi.
Hat mit dieser Situation also herzlich wenig zu tun.


----------



## HowdyM (24. Februar 2016)

Ich versteh die Diskussion nicht....wenns euch zu teuer ist, dann kauft es doch nicht. Dieses Gejammer kann einem dermassen auf den S*** gehen. Fühlt man sich neuerdings nur noch gut, wenn man unausgesetzt meckern kann? 20 Euro sind zuviel....aber 100 Millionen bei Kickstarter einsammeln und trotzdem kein fertiges Spiel rausbringen ist ok? Wieviel Stunden Spielzeit pro Euro sind denn angemessen? Erhöht sich der Wert bei guter grafischer Umsetzung oder toller Story? Wenn ihr das so ernst nehmt, dann macht doch ne Wertetabelle auf.

20 Euro sind zuviel für ein Spiel, aber 5 Euro sind ok für handcraftet beer...das Geld ist euch das Spiel nicht wert, aber ihr investiert in 800 Euro-Grafikkarten, die kein normaler Mensch ausreizen kann...20 Euro für nen Vollpreistitel zahlen wir nicht, aber he, ein neues Pet in WOW, da legen wir die gerne für hin...

Als Vertriebsfirma in Deutschland hätte man allein an Gehaltskosten 40.000x8,50 Euro (Mindestlohn)=340.000 Euro vorschießen müssen, dazu Miete fürs Büro, Nebenkosten, Beschaffung von Möbeln und Hardware...mit ner halben Million ist man bequem dabei. Wohl eher mit ner ganzen. Also ist der Preis doch nur gerechtfertigt, aber das wird einigen sicher niemals in den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Februar 2016)

Ob, das Spiel 20€ Wert ist entscheidet der Markt .... mal schauen welchem 1 bis 3€ Euro-Bundle das Spiel demnächst beiliegt.


----------



## BigKahuna01 (24. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe gar nicht, warum Diskussionen über die Legitimität von Preisen geführt werden als ob es um ein gesellschaftliches Problem ginge?! Das Geld für ein Spiel auszugeben ist doch eine vollkommen individuelle und zwangfreie Entscheidung. Und wie viele Leute daran entwickeln, ob es Indie oder AAA ist oder woher das Projekt finanziert wurde ist eig. auch egal (solangs nicht Drogenschmuggel und Waffenhandel sind lol). Wenn das Spiel ansprechend wirkt können es die Leute ja kaufen und dann anderen davon erzählen, es empfehlen etc.. Dann wirds ein Erfolg und vielleicht verkaufen die Entwickler vier mal so viele Kopien wie erwartet.
Und wenn das Spiel trotz allem Herzblut und persönlichem finanziellem Risiko der Entwickler nicht so toll ist, dann haben die Entwickler halt zu viel riskiert, den Leuten ist es keine 20 Euro wert und den Nicht-Käufern kann man dann ja wohl keinen Vorwurf machen.
Videospiele können dank der Kreativarbeit die in ihnen steckt so stark variieren, was das Verhältnis von Entwicklungskosten oder Kaufpreis und Qualität oder Erfolg angeht...alles ist möglich. Topspiele oder Flops für 80 Euro genauso wie für 20. Der Versuch, einen Preis über irgendwas außer dem persönlichen Interesse der einzelnen Spieler an dem Spiel festzumachen ist doch Unsinn.


----------



## Andy94 (24. Februar 2016)

Die Leute die sich am meisten über die 20 € beschweren haben nicht mal einen Ahnung davon wie Aufwendig die Entwicklung eines Spiels, oder einen Sonstigen Computer Programm ist. 
und ich finde 20 € ist für ein Computerspiel nicht viel selbst wenn es am Anfang noch nicht so ganz rund Läuft, aber besser dem Entwickler mal eine Chance geben dass Spiel weiter zu entwickeln, statt sich hier zu beschweren über 20 € Kaufpreis. wenn ich ein 20€ Spiel mit WOW vergleiche ist WOW in meinen Augen Wucher, aber nur weil das in meinen Augen so ist rege ich mich nicht darüber auf, sondern denke mir dann spiele ich das Game einfach nicht. 

Und wenn euch ein Spiel keine 20€ wert ist. Solltet ihr euch nicht wundern das viele Spiele Vom Inhalt weniger werden.

Leuten die sich eine Grafikkarte kaufen müssen die im Moment highend ist, brauchen sich auch nicht über ein 20€ spiel beschweren.  wenn euch 20 € zu viel sind kauft ne billiger Grafikkarte/ oder einen billigeren PC


----------



## belakor602 (24. Februar 2016)

Der Markt entscheidet sowieso was wieviel Wert ist. Und den Preis nach wieviel Arbeitsstunden reingegangen sind zu bestimmen ist sowieso Schwachsinn. Man versucht zu ermitteln welcher Preis den meisten Umsatz generiert. Wenn ein Preis von 5€ dazu führt dass sich das Spiel 100k mal verkauft ist das besser als 10k Sales bei einem Preis von 30€. Nicht nur der Umsatz ist höher auch der Bekanntheitsgrad, was in langer Sicht zu mehr Verkäufen führt und auch für weitere Spiele des Entwicklers einen Bekanntheitsbonus darstellt. Aber gut da kann man sowieso nur raten, sowas genau zu ermitteln ist unmöglich. Und wenn die Entwickler glauben dass sie mit 20€ optimal fahren, finde ich das auch vollkommen ok.


----------



## Theojin (24. Februar 2016)

Angebot und Nachfrage. Das Steam,bzw. Valve daran auch verdienen will, ist doch klar, ich behaupte mal, grade Indietitel hätten ohne Steam wahrscheinlich nur einen Bruchteil ihrer Umsätze. Ich bin ganz ehrlich, ich kaufe mir sehr sehr wenige Indietitel, weil mich im Jahr 2016 ein neu erschienenes Spiel mit einer Grafik von 1996 nicht unbedingt begeistert. Ausnahmen bestätigen da für mich die Regel.

Aber ein Entwickler hat jedes Recht dazu, den Preis zu verlangen, für den er bereit ist, sein Produkt zu verkaufen. Ob das nun 10,20 oder 200 Euro sind. Was letzten Endes dabei rumkommt, regelt halt die Nachfrage.


----------



## Enisra (24. Februar 2016)

naja, muss jeder selbst wissen ob er ne bestimmte Wertigkeit aufrechterhalten will oder halt statt einem Spiel für 20, 4 für 10 Tacken verkaufen will
Außerdem sollte man nicht faseln das 20 Euro ja viel weniger sind als PC Bauteile und dann dabei vergessen das wenn man ne CPU für 200€ kauft auch weiß was man bekommt, es bleibt ne CPU und stellt sich nicht als Toaster herraus


----------



## Wamboland (24. Februar 2016)

Ist halt ganz einfach. Auf der einen Seite habe ich einen Titel wie Witcher 3 der mir für ~45€ hochwertigen Spielspaß für ~100 Std. bietet. 

Wenn dann ein Indietitel nur 10 Stunden bietet und dabei evtl. nicht einmal richtig bombe ist, dann ist es eben auch nur 5€ wert ^^

Prison Architect hab ich damals für 20€ gekauft im EA und nun ca. 40 Std. Spielzeit. Mir war es das wert. 

Dieses Brigador scheint mir (von dem was ich so sehe auf Steam) ein eher simples spiel zu sein, von daher mag die Kritik berechtigt sein.


----------



## Frullo (24. Februar 2016)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Wieviel Stunden Spielzeit pro Euro sind denn angemessen?



Als ich noch jung und knusprig war und Spielhallen noch gang und gäbe spielte ich jeweils mit einem Euro zusammen mit meinem damaligen besten Freund Double Dragon von Anfang bis Schluss durch. Das nahm etwas mehr als eine Stunde in Anspruch. Und natürlich mussten wir beide eine Menge Lehrgeld bezahlen, bis wir alle Kniffe gelernt hatten und uns am Ende um die Blondine prügeln konnten. 

Wie dem auch sei, seit damals gilt bei mir als Grunddevise 1 Euro = 1 Stunde spielen. Selbstverständlich gibt es dazu auch Ausnahmen, aber alles in allem versuche ich mich daran zu halten bzw. bewerte im Nachhinein ein Spiel entsprechend der Spielspassdauer.

Da kann der Indie-Entwickler noch lange vorrechnen, was es gekostet hat. _Ich_ entscheide, was es _mir_ wert ist.


----------



## FalconEye (24. Februar 2016)

Ich fand ja den Part wo er aufgezählt hat was 5 Jahre dauert ein gutes Stück unterhaltsamer 



> Here is a list of things that also take about 5 years to do:
> 
> 
> get a PhD
> ...



Ich hab mir damals Skyrim für 20 € (Vollpreis zu dem Zeitpunkt) gekauft und danach eigentlich fast nur noch Spiele im Sale, außer Spiele auf die ich besonders gespannt war. Und genau da ist wieder dieser Punkt mit dem Interesse. Man legt selbst den Preis fest, den man bereit ist zu zahlen. Nicht der Hersteller. Wenn für mich ein Preis zu hoch ist, dann wirds halt einfach nicht gekauft.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Februar 2016)

Das Spiel kenn ich nicht, aber ich habe schon das Gefühl, dass nicht nur manche Entwickler (Season Pass 50 Euro), sondern auch manche Spieler das Gespür für den Preis verloren haben. Manche wollen am Besten alles nur noch für 5 Euro. 
Wenn das Spiel das Geld wirklich wert ist, dann sollte man es unterstützen, deswegen kauf ich trotz Schnäppchenaktionen immer auch noch Vollpreisspiele.


----------



## Worrel (24. Februar 2016)

> Den US-Preis von 20 Dollar (in Deutschland: 20 Euro) verteidigt Stellar Jockeys, indem das Studio im Forenbeitrag Gegenstände auflistet, die mehr als 20 Dollar kosten. Darunter eine Unterhose von Calvin Klein, ein Toiletten-Pümpel und ein Nickelback-Poster.


Blödere/falschere Beispiele konnten die jetzt nicht finden? Für 20 Euro krieg ich nen ganzen Stapel Unterhosen und fast schon ein Dutzend Pümpel ...


----------



## Subarzer (24. Februar 2016)

Ob ein Spiel das Geld wert is, zeigen nich die Arbeitsstunden oder so ein Quatsch, sondern viel mehr die Qualität des Spieles selbst. Wenn ein Spiel begeistert, dann zahle ich gerne dafür. Beste Beispiele dafür sind für mich ARK: Survival Evolved und Rocket League. Bei diesen Spielen hatte ich schon so viele Stunden Spaß, dass ich keinen Cent bereue ausgegeben zu haben.


----------



## PhenomTaker (24. Februar 2016)

Es gibt zwei Blickrichtungen auf diese Frage.
1. Unternehmensicht: Ja der Preis könnte entsprechend gerechtfertigt sein. Eine Senkung würde den Umsatz womöglich zu ungunsten der Entwickler beeinflussen. Demenstprechend auch die Nennung der Gegenstände für den gleichen Wert, sprich die sogenannten Opportunitätskosten.
2. Sicht des Käufers: Hierbei kommt es bei der Frage nach Rechtfertigung, wie hier auch schon erwähnt, nicht auf den Gewinn des Unternehmens an, sondern auf die Kosten/Nutzen Rechnung der Spieler im Bezug auf Spielzeit und Spielspaß.

Zusammengefasst ist der Vorfall also ein schlechter Versuch potenziellen Käufern ein Spiel zu rechtfertigen, indem man versucht zu zeigen, dass das Unternehmen sonst nicht genug Gewinn macht. Vielmehr hätte man aufzeigen sollen wie viel Spielspaß und vorallem Spieldauer es bietet.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. Februar 2016)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> Vielmehr hätte man aufzeigen sollen wie viel Spielspaß und vorallem Spieldauer es bietet.



Steht doch auf der Produktseite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. Februar 2016)

Etwas off-topic, aber apropos Indie: Auf ZDF Info läuft gerade "Väter der Pixel-Monster".  Einschalten!


----------



## PhenomTaker (24. Februar 2016)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Steht doch auf der Produktseite.



Mit der gleichen Begründung kannst du auch sagen "Ist doch logisch, dass die Geld machen wollen." 
Es ging mir darum zu sagen, dass es WENN sie schon ihren Preis vor der Öffentlichkeit rechtfertigen, dann besser aus der Sicht der Käufer und nicht des Unternehmens.


----------



## Sansaido (25. Februar 2016)

Ich halte von dieser Geiz ist geil-Mentalität nicht sonderlich viel, welche sich da mittlerweile etabliert hat. Natürlich bin ich auch nicht scharf darauf, Mondpreise auszugeben oder in DLC-Abzockfallen zu tappen, doch wenn ich mich auf ein Spiel schon richtig lange freue und es sich nicht als Gurke erwiesen hat, dann wird es auch zum Vollpreis gekauft. So einfach ist das.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Februar 2016)

Man muss es auch hier im Forum kritisch sehen, wenn schon im Vorfeld und im Rahmen erster News die Kommentare kommen..." Hole ich mir im Sale für einen Fünfer"... etc.
Das mag im Einzelfall absolut in Ordnung sein, wirkt aber manchmal arg überzogen. Es gibt ja auch noch die Möglichkeit zum soliden Kurs ( 30 - 40 €) zu kaufen, wenn man sich für ein Spiel interessiert.


----------



## Azaki (25. Februar 2016)

Die meisten Preise bin ich ohne weiteres bereit zu bezahlen.
Was mich aber wirklich schockiert hat, waren die 40 (oder 45?) Euro, die die Numenera-BETA(!) kostet. Das ist ein Preis, den ich einfach nur als frech empfinde.


----------



## USA911 (25. Februar 2016)

Gibt es eine Statistik, die zeigt wie sich die Ausgaben pro Spieler im Schnitt die letzten jahre entwickelt hat (also xx,xx€ pro Jahr / verkauften Anzahl)?


----------



## Holyangel (25. Februar 2016)

Jeder soll selbst entscheiden, wieviel Geld das Spiel für ihm/ihr wert ist. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, sind negative Kritiken/Bewertungen gute Spiele, nur aufgrund des Preises.
So  hat z.b. ein Dariusburst bei Steam aktuell 88% positives Feedback. Geht man die negativen Kritiken durch, kann man schon abschätzen, dass von den 12% bestimmt über die Hälfte aufgrund des hohen Preises hier eine negative Bewertung abgegeben haben.
Es wurde doch keiner gezwungen, das Spiel zu kaufen, und auch hier gab es schon Rabatt.


----------



## Frullo (26. Februar 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Jeder soll selbst entscheiden, wieviel Geld das Spiel für ihm/ihr wert ist. Was ich aber nicht verstehe, sind negative Kritiken/Bewertungen gute Spiele, nur aufgrund des Preises.
> So  hat z.b. ein Dariusburst bei Steam aktuell 88% positives Feedback. Geht man die negativen Kritiken durch, kann man schon abschätzen, dass von den 12% bestimmt über die Hälfte aufgrund des hohen Preises hier eine negative Bewertung abgegeben haben.
> Es wurde doch keiner gezwungen, das Spiel zu kaufen, und auch hier gab es schon Rabatt.



Nun, ein gefühlt zu hoher Preis ist durchaus etwas negatives, das man auch so benennen darf. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich beim von Dir genannten Spiel den Preis ebenfalls weit oberhalb der Schmerzgrenze - und ich frage mich, ob die Verkaufszahlen (gem. Steamspy bei ca. 8500 Stück) nicht wesentlich besser wären, wenn das Spiel auch einen kundenfreundlicheren Preis hätte.


----------



## Holyangel (26. Februar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Nun, ein gefühlt zu hoher Preis ist durchaus etwas negatives, das man auch so benennen darf. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich beim von Dir genannten Spiel den Preis ebenfalls weit oberhalb der Schmerzgrenze - und ich frage mich, ob die Verkaufszahlen (gem. Steamspy bei ca. 8500 Stück) nicht wesentlich besser wären, wenn das Spiel auch einen kundenfreundlicheren Preis hätte.



Das mag durchaus sein, andererseits ist das Spiel auch größer als die meisten anderen shoot em ups. Und das Spiel kaufen, nach 30 minuten aufgrund des Preises negativ bewerten, ist halt auch grenzwertig.


----------



## Frullo (26. Februar 2016)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Das mag durchaus sein, andererseits ist das Spiel auch größer als die meisten anderen shoot em ups. Und das Spiel kaufen, nach 30 minuten aufgrund des Preises negativ bewerten, ist halt auch grenzwertig.



Ich habe jetzt mal sämtliche negativen Kritiken gelesen und fand lediglich eine, welche sich ausschliesslich über den Preis auslässt. Die anderen Kritiken erscheinen mir indes... vernünftig - beurteilen kann ich sie nicht, da ich das Spiel selbst nie gespielt habe (ausser damals in den Spielhallen...). Und was die 30 Min. anbelangt: Nun, wenn man einen Refund will, dann muss schon auf die Zeit achten, die man tatsächlich spielt, sonst ist das Geld weg...


----------



## McDrake (26. Februar 2016)

Ich bin ja eigentlich auch dafür, dass man gutes Geld für gute Games zahlen soll.
Nur habe ich und wohl auch andere das First World Problem, dass es schlicht zu viele gute Spiele gibt.
So fällt es schon schwer die Bibliothek abzuarbeiten, welche man sich bei diversen Sales zugelegt hat.
Und bis man die durch hat, sind die Games, welche jetzt aktuell sind, mindestens schon drei mal in einer weiteren Aktion gewesen.

Soll ich jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen haben, weil ich auch ältere Games noch spiele?
Das Problem ist wohl wirklich auch da zu suchen, dass der Preiszerfall extrem schnell von statten geht.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2016)

Irgend so ein Japan-Game gibt es bei Steam für 99 EUR. Kritik ist da schon angebracht.

Was mich aber bei Steam stört, daß man nur 1 oder 0 voten kann (gut oder schlecht). Keine Zwischenwertungen. Imho wäre mindestens ein Ranking von 0 bis 5 notwendig um aussagekräftig genug zu sein. Im aktuellen Status ist manches Pro zu gut und manches schlecht zu schlecht.


----------



## golani79 (27. Februar 2016)

Azaki schrieb:


> Die meisten Preise bin ich ohne weiteres bereit zu bezahlen.
> Was mich aber wirklich schockiert hat, waren die 40 (oder 45?) Euro, die die Numenera-BETA(!) kostet. Das ist ein Preis, den ich einfach nur als frech empfinde.


Die Beta hat gar nix gekostet bzw kostet nix - man bezahlt das Spiel und bekommt eben zusätzlichen Betazugang.


----------

